# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  MBR (Master Boot Record)

## francovice

Me falni per injornacen por desha te dija se per cfare sherben Master Boot Record MBR.
Po shikoja ne forumet e tjera te huaja shum njerez qe kishin instaluar Linux kishin patur probleme me instalimin e windowsit me vone.
Nqs une instaloj Linux dhe me pas i fshij te tera Particionet ka ndonje problem me instalimin e windows perseri? Ju faleminderit.

----------


## xubuntu

MBR eshte pjesa e pare e HD ku eshte e shkruajtur tabela e partizioneve dhe te dhenat per te nisur S.O 
rasti 1
po pate instaluar linux dhe deshiron ta eliminish dhe te instalosh windows, nuk ka asje problem 
rasti2
po te kesh windows dhe te instalosh dhe linux ne dual boot linux zevendeson MBR e windowsit me te veten, dhe ne rastin se ti fshin linuxin windowsi nuk te niset me, por kjo riparohet lehtesisht nga nje live cd Linux

----------


## Uke Topalli

MBR (Windows) dhe GRUB ose LILO jane startuesit e Sistemit Operativ. Perderisa me GRUB ose LILO mund te nisesh nje mori sistemesh te ndryshme MBR mund te nisi vetem SO te microsoftit. Nese ke patur te instaluar Linux dhe Windows ( me siguri se e ke fshire MBR dhe e ke zevendesuar me GRUB ose LILO, dhe deshiron me e hjek Linux-in, e vetmja gje qe te duhet eshte disku me SO te microsoftit. Per XP e perdor fixmbr, ndersa per vista/windows 7 procesi i riparimit te bootloader eshte i automatizuar. 

Nuk ke nevoj, pra, te besh formatizimin e tere diskut.

----------


## altiX

@francovice,
- Në rastin kur ke instaluar Windowsin së pari dhe shpërndarjen e Linuxit në një ndarje tjetër - të dytin, nuk do të ketë ndonjë problem, pasi që *Grub* ose *Lilo* do të bëjnë integrimin e Windowsit te Ngarkuesi i nisjes - Bootloader.
- Në rastin kur së pari ke instaluar shpërndarjen e Linux-it dhe së dyti Windows, atëherë Windows e pamundëson nisjen e Linux-it, por kjo nuk do të thotë se e ka fshi atë. Me një Live CD të ndonjë shpërndarje të Linux-it, mund të rregullohet kjo pa problem. Se si bëhet kjo --> këtu!

----------


## francovice

Shume faleminderit per ndihmen. 
*You are the best*

----------


## gimi_sky

@Ukë Topalli: 
Më duket se i ke ngatërru disa gjëra - mbr nu ka lidhje me windows apo linux dhe nuk është "bootloader" për windows, siq ti e sqaron.  mbr = master boot record, do të thotë është sektori fillestar i një disku dhe këtu instalohet "bootloader" (programi për startimin e sistemit operativ)

nëse ke instalu ndonjëherë linux, gjatë instalimit të shtrohet pyetja, se ku don ta instalosh grub dhe si opcion ke "MBR" apo sektorin e parë të particionit në të cilin e ke instaluar linux.. 

Nëse instalon MS Windows dhe ke të instaluar linuxin apo ndonjë sistem tjetër në ndonjë particion tjetër, windows do ta mbishkruaj MBR .. si veprohet në këtë për të startura sistemet tjera, është përshkruar në postimet më lartë

për

----------


## Uke Topalli

Jo, une aspak nuk i kam ngaterrue termet e konceptet. Qellimisht i kam thjeshtesuar  gjerat qe te jet me lehte te kuptohet nga nje fillestar.

----------


## gimi_sky

me i thjeshtu gjërat është mirë, por jo me i sqaru gabimisht.. :-)

----------


## Renato196

> MBR eshte pjesa e pare e HD ku eshte e shkruajtur tabela e partizioneve dhe te dhenat per te nisur S.O 
> rasti 1
> po pate instaluar linux dhe deshiron ta eliminish dhe te instalosh windows, nuk ka asje problem 
> rasti2
> po te kesh windows dhe te instalosh dhe linux ne dual boot linux zevendeson MBR e windowsit me te veten, dhe ne rastin se ti fshin linuxin windowsi nuk te niset me, por kjo riparohet lehtesisht nga nje live cd Linux



Pak a shume nje problem te tille kam edhe une. Tani kur ndez kumpiuterin windows xp eshte si sistem i dyte. Dikur ka qene i pare. Tjeter ne se do te doja te cinstaloja linuksin (ubuntu 11.10 ) si duhet ta bej? Linuksion e kam offline. Nuk kam wireless dhe as wired connection.

----------


## xubuntu

> Pak a shume nje problem te tille kam edhe une. Tani kur ndez kumpiuterin windows xp eshte si sistem i dyte. Dikur ka qene i pare. Tjeter ne se do te doja te cinstaloja linuksin (ubuntu 11.10 ) si duhet ta bej? Linuksion e kam offline. Nuk kam wireless dhe as wired connection.


kerko fixmbr ne google, mbasi te kesh ripristinuar MBR windows mund te fshish partizionet Linux nga nje live cd.

----------


## Renato196

> kerko fixmbr ne google, mbasi te kesh ripristinuar MBR windows mund te fshish partizionet Linux nga nje live cd.


Shume faleminderit vella, po e provoj.

----------


## Atlantisi

*E kam edhe unë 1 problem të ngjashëm me këtë.dje e instalova Ubuntu 11.10 brenda Windowsit (dual boot)por pasi përfundoi instalimi Windowsi nuk po më hapet,pra hapet vetëm Ubuntu.desha ta di si mund ta hap edhe Windowsin,pra të dal edhe Windowsi në boot pra të mund të zgjedhë se cilin SO dua ta hap?*

----------

